# ipconfig display disappears - HELP!!!



## bobritter (Sep 9, 2005)

Couple problems - Easy 1st - I open command window and enter ipcomfig /all - DOS window opens and flashes somthing then closes, real fast.

Maybe harder - My desktop connects to internet fine thru wireless router connected to COX cable modem. Laptop has been fine for long time but as of this am no internet connection. I can ping the router 192.168.1.1 OK on both systems. Haven't messed with any firewall settings. Hooked NIC cable direct to modem from laptop and same thing. Laptop has ZoneAlarm fire wall and Avast virus but both seem to be set correctly and have not been changes recently. I pinged www.goggle.com on both and desktop OK, laptop no go.

Thanks, Bob Ritter


----------



## bobritter (Sep 9, 2005)

QA bit more on 2nd problem. Turned off ZoneAlarm, rebooted and it's OK. Still can't figure problem with ZoneAlarm.


----------



## bobritter (Sep 9, 2005)

ZoneAlarm Forum has BIG RED banner about a MS IE security update that kills ZoneAlarm. Downloaded the new ZA and installed and all is well in the world.

Would still like an answer to the 1st, easy question about ipconfig if anyone knows it.


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

> DOS window opens and flashes somthing then closes, real fast.


Your computer may be infected. Travel to Cyber Safety forum.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Go to Start and open a DOS window (which is really a command window)
since there is no DOS. Then enter:
*ipconfig /all |more*

(The vertical "line" or pipe just in front of the word more, is found by 
pressing the shift key and then the back-slash key).

Once you enter everything in the command window, it should stay
open for you to view it - and pressing any key should allow it to
scroll.


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

> I open command window


Then, no "pipe" is needed, since Command Prompt window is scrollable, and resizable.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

@ Broni


bobritter said:


> I open command window and enter ipcomfig /all - DOS window opens


Reading his entire sentence sounds like he goes to the *command line*
and enters the command.

As to scrolling, I guess that might depend on the size of the command 
window. On my Vista, it scrolls offscreen, hence the pipe.

Can only wait for OP to post back to see if this was helpful.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't believe he is launching the cmd window first because he states a cmd window opens and flashes and disappears. I think he is trying to do it from the run box. If the cmd windows was open it wouldn't launch another cmd window and then disappear. 

If you want to do do it all from the run box you can do this.
cmd /k ipconfig /all

otherewise you have to
Click Start
Click Run
Type: cmd
Click OK or hit enter
After the cmd windows is open then you can type ipconfig /all at the dos prompt.


----------

